# Gun Forums



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

What other forums do you guys use to talk shop? I'm just curious about finding some interesting ones. Thanks!


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

Only other board I visit is one for Krag rifles. I own a M1898.

http://www.jouster.com/cgi-bin/krag/krag.pl


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Mostly this one:

http://www.combatcarry.com/vbulletin/index.php


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

www.handgunforum.net

www.ar15.com

www.m4carbine.net


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Let's see - Sig Forum and AR15 pretty regularly; I'll occasionally look in on The High Road, The Firing Line and M-1911.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

http://www.combatcarry.com/vbulletin/index.php
http://glocktalk.com/
http://www.ktog.org/vbulletin/

I'm mostly here though. I also have a few more non gun related I visit. Mostly photography.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

In order from most visited to least:

http://www.thehighroad.us

http://www.ar15.com/forums/forum.html?b=8&f=34

this board :smt039

http://www.surplusrifleforum.com/index.php Responsible for most of my Milsurp purchases. :help:

http://www.coloradocarry.com/index.php?referrerid=111 Sis/BIL and Mom are in the Springs so I like to stay current on CO issues so I know what is going on when I visit.

http://www.rwva.org/yabbse/index.php Appleseed shoot info here

.......................................some other stuff here \/


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I go to some more often than others...

http://www.glocktalk.com/
http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/
http://sigforum.com/eve/ubb.x?a=cfrm&s=674608412
http://waltherforum.com/
http://hkpro.com/forum/index.php
http://mp-pistol.com/boards/index.php
http://www.thehighroad.org/index.php?
http://ps90forum.com/forum/index.php?sid=76f470224e294625ffdcb68f31e6dbe8
http://fivesevenforum.com/forums/index.php


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

http://www.xdtalk.com/
http://www.falfiles.com/forums/index.php


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Ill post here..
http://www.rugerforum.com/

http://www.sksboards.com/forum/index.php

http://www.savageshooters.com/

Use to post on Perfect Union,but Political Chit-Chat has more Left-Wing ,Bush Bashers,(so called gunowners) than I've ever seen in my life.I don't mind political opinions but some of those guys some like down right, Hard Core Demacrats,I don't trust some Republicians either but if post there be ready for Boogyman. If you don't agree with him watch out!!!!!


----------



## rob61590 (Dec 21, 2006)

...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am like horse:horsepoo: I am all over the farm, I mean different sites.:supz:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I used to frequent thehighroad.org and thefiringline.com, but I seldom visit there anymore. The noise-to-signal ratio is too high at both now, despite the heroic efforts of moderators at both sites. If I need gun-specific info, I will sometimes go to Glocktalk or AR15.com, but that is very infrequent.

Once a forum gets big (10,000+) members, the quality seems to inevitably decline. You just have to sort through too many amateurish posts to find good information, or even something interesting that hasn't been beaten to death.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

http://www.shootersforum.com
http://www.rugerforum.com
http://www.rugerforum.net


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks! I'm going to check a few of these out. The only one I can't is AR15.com. I am a member there also, but they don't seem to like the shop I work at and post threads about it regularly (although I've never spoken up on the threads... I stay far, far away from that crap). I really don't care, but I know my boss goes there all the time to see what they are saying and don't want him getting on my case about it.


----------

